# too much meds!



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

My doctors are doping me up!! Some of my meds help but some I see no change in my symptoms. I'm taking about 12 pills a day! Is that to much? I started to find bruises on my legs. They are un explaned and came out of no were! Can my meds be doing this too me?~what I'm taking~(spelling is not great)AmitriptylineCelexaPeriaktinSenakot(as needed)Miralax(as needed)prilosec(for naproxen)NaproxenBentyl(as needed)ProbioticsZofran(as needd)ZantacI take benzaclin and tretinoin for acne too.


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

andi smith said:


> My doctors are doping me up!! Some of my meds help but some I see no change in my symptoms. I'm taking about 12 pills a day! Is that to much? I started to find bruises on my legs. They are un explaned and came out of no were! Can my meds be doing this too me?~what I'm taking~(spelling is not great)AmitriptylineCelexaPeriaktinSenakot(as needed)Miralax(as needed)prilosec(for naproxen)NaproxenBentyl(as needed)ProbioticsZofran(as needd)Zantacomg thats alot of tablets im on amtriptyline and colofac and i have ibs no wonder your in so much pain my doctor kept telling me to use laxtotives and the pain after was so bad i was rolling on the floor , your so young to be going through this , im 38 and have had ibs since 2000 but always coped till last january ive reied diets they dont work or the meds , keep in touch if you likeI take benzaclin and tretinoin for acne too.


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh thanks. Hopefully I can get off some of the laxatives. I have tried so many different diets. Fat free, no sugar, no milk, fiber, protein, liquid, everything. Nothing really helps or harms. Resently I went to the ED cus pain got so bad. I think the naproxen made me sick. Have you ever noticed if any meds have upset you?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Im no doctor but it looks like a couple of the drugs you take can cause constipation,therefore making you need laxatives.If thats the case then you could stop taking a few of the drugs mentioned.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

andi smith said:


> My doctors are doping me up!! Some of my meds help but some I see no change in my symptoms. I'm taking about 12 pills a day! Is that to much? I started to find bruises on my legs. They are un explaned and came out of no were! Can my meds be doing this too me?~what I'm taking~(spelling is not great)AmitriptylineCelexaPeriaktinSenakot(as needed)Miralax(as needed)prilosec(for naproxen)NaproxenBentyl(as needed)ProbioticsZofran(as needd)ZantacI take benzaclin and tretinoin for acne too.


I have no idea why you'd be on both Prilosec and Zantac. Or both Amitriptyline and Celexa. What are your diagnoses? If you're comfortable sharing...


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

PD85 said:


> I have no idea why you'd be on both Prilosec and Zantac. Or both Amitriptyline and Celexa. What are your diagnoses? If you're comfortable sharing...


Oh goodness......... ok long story short. I had my GI put me on celexa for functional dyspepsia. (I had an old GI that had diagnosed me with IBS-PI but she was no help and did nothing to help so I went to my new GI that said no its not ibs but FD) my GI sent me to a pain clinic where I have a pain management doctor and he put me on the elivil.Now I went to the ED four times and they put me on the zantac for a possible ulcer from the NSAIDs and the anti acid to help too. I told my GI about the attacks and he said to take it if it helps....blah blah blah then said take the bentyl too. Oh yeah he said to stop the naproxen because theres a hugh possiblity I have more ulcers or any IBD symptoms could get worse.So we did everything the doctor told us and I had another attack! So we go to my PCP to touch base. And he had the best ideai since sliced bread! He said lets start over. Since nothing is working we will go down a new road. So right now I'm on NOTHING! We went off everything and he said all u can take is the zofran if ur truely going to puke and he gave us valium for anymore of the violent attacks so we don't need to go to the ED anymore. So right now I really don't have a true diagnosis. The plane is to find out what my hydrogen breath test results are, do a double balloon entroscopy to see if its crohns cus their getting ideas that it might be in my stomach and small ents. I really had no idea why they put me on so much stuff, I think some communication was lacking with my GI and pain mang. Doc.That's a really LONG story short. Was taking both celexa and elivil bad? Could they have been making the problem worse!?! And why is zantac and the anti acid a problem? I think there manly the same think? I'm no pharmasist so I have NO idea how they work together.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

andi smith said:


> Oh goodness......... ok long story short. I had my GI put me on celexa for functional dyspepsia. (I had an old GI that had diagnosed me with IBS-PI but she was no help and did nothing to help so I went to my new GI that said no its not ibs but FD) my GI sent me to a pain clinic where I have a pain management doctor and he put me on the elivil.Now I went to the ED four times and they put me on the zantac for a possible ulcer from the NSAIDs and the anti acid to help too. I told my GI about the attacks and he said to take it if it helps....blah blah blah then said take the bentyl too. Oh yeah he said to stop the naproxen because theres a hugh possiblity I have more ulcers or any IBD symptoms could get worse.So we did everything the doctor told us and I had another attack! So we go to my PCP to touch base. And he had the best ideai since sliced bread! He said lets start over. Since nothing is working we will go down a new road. So right now I'm on NOTHING! We went off everything and he said all u can take is the zofran if ur truely going to puke and he gave us valium for anymore of the violent attacks so we don't need to go to the ED anymore. So right now I really don't have a true diagnosis. The plane is to find out what my hydrogen breath test results are, do a double balloon entroscopy to see if its crohns cus their getting ideas that it might be in my stomach and small ents. I really had no idea why they put me on so much stuff, I think some communication was lacking with my GI and pain mang. Doc.That's a really LONG story short. Was taking both celexa and elivil bad? Could they have been making the problem worse!?! And why is zantac and the anti acid a problem? I think there manly the same think? I'm no pharmasist so I have NO idea how they work together.


Wow, sounds like you have a good PCP. Most doctors would just switch meds or try more of one thing or another... I'm glad they recommended what they did. I also would have recommended starting over or cutting back, as it looked like one big mess of medications!Taking both celexa and elivil might not be bad in-and-of-itself, but they could potentiate each other in weird ways since they are both anti-depressants. It's also hard to differentiate between which medicine is doing what. Is the celexa helping your stomach? Or is the elivil? Same thing goes for both antacids, the zanctac and the prilosec. Which one is actually helping? Hard to know... Also, Naproxen and other NSAIDS cause stomach pain in a good portion of the population when taken for a long enough period of time. It probably wasn't helping your situation.I'm glad you're starting fresh though, sounds like the right plan.


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

PD85 said:


> Wow, sounds like you have a good PCP. Most doctors would just switch meds or try more of one thing or another... I'm glad they recommended what they did. I also would have recommended starting over or cutting back, as it looked like one big mess of medications!Taking both celexa and elivil might not be bad in-and-of-itself, but they could potentiate each other in weird ways since they are both anti-depressants. It's also hard to differentiate between which medicine is doing what. Is the celexa helping your stomach? Or is the elivil? Same thing goes for both antacids, the zanctac and the prilosec. Which one is actually helping? Hard to know... Also, Naproxen and other NSAIDS cause stomach pain in a good portion of the population when taken for a long enough period of time. It probably wasn't helping your situation.I'm glad you're starting fresh though, sounds like the right plan.


I think a lot of the long term meds did nothing. Anything that was as needed really does help. I'm glad you could help. And my pcp is my hero now!Thanks again-andi


----------



## subiegirl (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad you started over seeing as you were a virtual pillbox. I feel overmedicated and I "only" take 4 pills a day! Definately make sure you are usuing the same pharmacy, since a lot of pharmacies catch rx 'collisions'. Also make sure you read all the fine print of side effects. I like to know what's going into my body and what it might do to me accidentally.


----------

